# Order 15268 - great service



## Bull12 (Jun 11, 2015)

Order placed yesterday late morning. Delivered today at 15:00. Thank you for a great service. Turning around any order so quickly at this time of the year is an achievement. 

Thank you clean and shiny. Looking forward to using some proper buckets with grit guards and hoping the Ez brushes make cleaning the wheels easier.

Anyone thinking of ordering from Clean and Shiny, don't hesitate. They are certainly on my go to list of websites now. Will definitely order again.

Merry Christmas to you all, will be keeping a close eye for any post Christmas/New Year offers you may have.

Rich


----------

